# تقدر تقول   لا



## asmicheal (12 يونيو 2010)

بقلمى مش منقول 


موضوع جديد 


ياترى بتعرف تقول لا 


وازاى 


لما يلى 



مستعدين 


هننزل بالموضوع عاوزين نسمع ارائكم شباب 







*اول سيجارة* 





ياترى عرفت تقول لا 
وازاى 
احكى لنا الموقف 

اول سيجارة كانت من مين 
وقلت اية 

ولية 


ارائكم شباب


----------



## besm alslib (12 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع حلو *

*انا عني بكره الدخان موووت *

*مع ان بصراحه بابا وكل عمامي بيدخنو وحتى ..... المهم*

*ومع كده كبرت وانا بكره الدخان ومش بس بكرهو بحاربو كمان ههههههههههههه*

*لدرجة اوقات لما بكلم اولادي بقولهم انا لا بحب الدخان ولا اللي بيدخن *

*يقوم يرد علي ابني ابو لسان طويل *

*ويقولي ماما متنسيش ان باباكي بيدخن ههههههههههه*

*يعني بشكل او باخر  قلت لا بس لا بتاعتي كانت اني ارفضو تماما برغم ان العيله تقريبا كلها بتدخن *



*موضوع حلو مستنيه النقطه التانيه بس بلاش تخليها نقط حساسه عشان الموضوع ميولعش ههههههههههه


*
* ((اه اقصد بحساسه ان مواضيع الاختلاف فيها مطلوب ))*
​


----------



## youhnna (12 يونيو 2010)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

ازيك اسمشيال​


----------



## Mason (12 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع مهم وجميل كالعادة *
*وانا عن نفسى مليش فى التدخين *
*ولا حتى بيبي برضوا نشكر ربنا مش بيدخن حاليا*
*ميرسى على الموضوع *
*ومتابعة .....*​


----------



## grges monir (12 يونيو 2010)

*انا بلا فخر اصدقائى معظهم مدخنين ههههه
محدش بصراحة منهم عرضها عليا ابدا اصدقاء بمعنى الكلمة بقى هههه
بس معروف موقفى منها من زمان لالا بلا شك*


----------



## asmicheal (12 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *موضوع حلو *​
> 
> *انا عني بكره الدخان موووت *​
> *مع ان بصراحه بابا وكل عمامي بيدخنو وحتى ..... المهم*​
> ...


 


:download:


لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

استطيع ان اعدك 
لان النقط الجاية قمة فى الحساسية 

مع مراعاة الا تخدش حياء الشاب قبل الفتاة 

النقطة دى   السجاير مبتدا الاوجاع 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وما يولع الموضوع المطافى هنا قوية جدا 

*روك *

و 

*دونا *

احمممممممممممممممممممممم

الولعة غاليتى لنفكر ولا ناخذ العالم كمسلمات 


دة هدفى من الموضوع 

كمان ليكون قدوة لكل واحد لا يعرف يقول لا 

بمكانها ووقتها الصحيح 



مرورك الغالى نورنى غاليتى


----------



## besm alslib (12 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> ...


*اااااااااه يبقى هنسحب من الموضوع مقدما هههههههههه*

*لان بصراحه لو نقط هتوجع زي اللي كلمتك فيه مبارح *

*مش هينفع لاني مش برضاه ولا برضى الردود الملائكيه او المثاليه *

*ولا برضى هرضى ان عشان ناس تقول اللي عايزا تتجرح كرامة ناس تانيه *


*واديني يا ستي بقولك لا من دلوقت ههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## alaakamel30 (12 يونيو 2010)

*اقول لحضرتك على حاجة*
*انا بدأت أشرب سجاير وأنا شاب 28 سنة*
*يعنى عديت مرحلة المراهقة وثانوى والجامعة من غير ما اشرب حتى سيجارة واحدة،ورغم انى كنت ولد شقى لكن مفيش صديق او زميل قدر يأثر عليا ويقوللى دخن على الرغم من الكلام السم اللى بيتقال فى السن ده زى مثلا (خايف من ماما يا ننوس) وكان ردى دايما عليهم انى راجل ومش هخلى سيجارة تتحكم فيا.*
*لكن للأسف أول سيجارة جات على كبر وبعد ما خيبت وكان السبب هو انى كنت خاطب ومش مستحمل الهواء حوليا.*
*ضحكت على نفسى وقلت انا هاقدر ابطلها وقت ما احب،ولحد دلوقتى عايش الكدبة سنين طويلة ومش قادر ابطلها.*


----------



## asmicheal (12 يونيو 2010)

youhnna قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا​
> 
> 
> ازيك اسمشيال​


 

:download:

اهلا اهلا ابو ديفيد  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asmicheal (12 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> *موضوع مهم وجميل كالعادة *
> 
> *وانا عن نفسى مليش فى التدخين *
> *ولا حتى بيبي برضوا نشكر ربنا مش بيدخن حاليا*
> ...


 


:download:

برافو ميسو 

بحب الحكومات القوية 

اللى بيكون ليها دور 

فى اقلاع الجميع عن التدخين ومقاومتة 


عارفة ميسو 
لو البيت رافض التدخين 
ثقى ان المدخن هيقلع عنة 

ومحتاجة رايك الحلو اللى فعلا بيهمنى 

ولسة فى نقط روعة كتيرة بجد احب اسمع رايك فيها


----------



## kalimooo (12 يونيو 2010)

اه ممكن

بالحرب اكثرية شبابنا ادمن ليس على السيجارة فحسب

انما على المخدرات..لم يكن هناك طريقة ثانية لمقاومة 

جحافل لو دخلت القرى لذبحة الكبير والصغير بصراحة

القلب القوي لم يكن ينفع ..الا المخدرات عشان نخوف الخوف

نفسه..تصوري مليونين يقاوما 20 او 25 وعشرين مسلم

متعددي الجنسيات جاؤا للجهاد..

المهم بعد نهاية الحرب تواًُ استطعت ان اخرج من هذه

 الحالة وبسرعة رهيبة..

طبعاً عندي اب روحي اتمنى ان يكون للجميع مثله..

شكراً استاذة اشميشال...


----------



## سور (13 يونيو 2010)

ماعنديش رد اقوله فى المواضيع لكبيره ديه
انا مش بحب التدخين ابدا
والدى كان غير مدخن
وزوجى ايضا غير مدخن 
وديه كانت صفه ضروريه فى شريك حياتى 
فما عنديش فكره خالص عن التدخين ده
مستنيه النقطه اللى جايه 
يمكن اعرف اتكلم معاكى فيها​


----------



## asmicheal (13 يونيو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *انا بلا فخر اصدقائى معظهم مدخنين ههههه*
> *محدش بصراحة منهم عرضها عليا ابدا اصدقاء بمعنى الكلمة بقى هههه*
> *بس معروف موقفى منها من زمان لالا بلا شك*


 


alaakamel30 قال:


> *اقول لحضرتك على حاجة*
> *انا بدأت أشرب سجاير وأنا شاب 28 سنة*
> *يعنى عديت مرحلة المراهقة وثانوى والجامعة من غير ما اشرب حتى سيجارة واحدة،ورغم انى كنت ولد شقى لكن مفيش صديق او زميل قدر يأثر عليا ويقوللى دخن على الرغم من الكلام السم اللى بيتقال فى السن ده زى مثلا (خايف من ماما يا ننوس) وكان ردى دايما عليهم انى راجل ومش هخلى سيجارة تتحكم فيا.*
> *لكن للأسف أول سيجارة جات على كبر وبعد ما خيبت وكان السبب هو انى كنت خاطب ومش مستحمل الهواء حوليا.*
> *ضحكت على نفسى وقلت انا هاقدر ابطلها وقت ما احب،ولحد دلوقتى عايش الكدبة سنين طويلة ومش قادر ابطلها.*


 


:download:


الاصعب لما ال لا تتاخر عن مكانها ووقتها المناسب فعلا 


شكرا ليكم مشاركتكم الحلوة 

ا جرجس 

ا علاء كامل


----------



## asmicheal (13 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> اه ممكن
> 
> بالحرب اكثرية شبابنا ادمن ليس على السيجارة فحسب
> 
> ...


 



سور قال:


> ماعنديش رد اقوله فى المواضيع لكبيره ديه
> 
> انا مش بحب التدخين ابدا
> والدى كان غير مدخن
> ...


 




:download:

ربنا يرحمنا من الحروب ودمارها 


المهم الواحد بقوة ربنا يعرف يقول لا 

بحزم 
بوقت ومكان مناسب 

ويتحمل بشجاعة نتيجة كلمة لا 



شكرا كليمو  

شكرا سور


----------



## asmicheal (13 يونيو 2010)

تعرف تقول 

لا 

*للبغضة والانتقام* 

مهما اؤذيت من احبائك 

وشعرت بالظلم


----------



## Mason (13 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> تعرف تقول
> 
> لا
> 
> ...


 
*أحبائك ولا كل الناااااس عاماتا!!!!!!*
*اصلها تفرق هههههههه*


----------



## asmicheal (13 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> *أحبائك ولا كل الناااااس عاماتا!!!!!!*
> *اصلها تفرق هههههههه*


 

:download:

لا احبائك 

لان اعدائك تتوقع منهم ان يؤلموك ويظلموك 

اما الاحباء 

فطعناتهم نافذة 

فين رايك ميسو 


مستنية 



ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Mason (13 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> لا احبائك
> 
> ...


 

اوك يا جميل كدا وضحت اكتر النقطة 
اقولك رايي ببساطة فى مثل شعبى ههههههه
(( ضرب الحبيب زى اكل .......)) اكيد عارفة الباقى ههههههه
مع توضيح كلمة ضرب هنا فى حالتى انا متعنيش الضرب 
اللى هو الضرب اللى زى كدا  ههههههه  :act23::budo::act19::boxing:
لكن تعنى مشكلة معينة او موقف حصل زعلنى واثار غضبى:smil8: من اعز الناس لى (( زوجى ))
ف غضبى معاه اكييييييييد بيختلف عن غضبى تجاه اى شخص اخر
لاننا احنا الاتنين واحد ومفيش فرق بينا ........
بمعنى انى لما اغضب منه بيتملكنى الصمت الشديد جداااا 
وعلشان انا محظوظة جداااااااا وربنا كرمنى بزوج رومانسى جدا 
وحساس جدا جدا ووووو كل الصفات الحلوووووووووة جدااااااا موجودة فية 
والاهم من كدا انة بيخاف ربنا جدا جدا جدااااااااااااا 
بمجرد م انى اسكت يعرف انى انا زعلت ويبدا يصالحنى
ووقتها انا بكل سهولة بقبل اعتذارة لى ولا كان حاجة حصلت......

اما بالنسبة لأسرتى 
 نشكر ربنا الأسرة اللى عايشة وسطيها فية محبة كبيرة جدااااااا
جمعانا ببعض ومش معنى كدا انة مفيش احيانا شوية زعل لأ فية
لكن حقيقى المحبة لا تسقط ابدا 
المحبة اللى بينا قادرة انها تقضى على اى زعل وغضب وانتقام

عارفة طولت عليكى :smi411:
وهو دا مفهومى وطريقة تصرفى تجاه غضبى من احبائى
وميرسى للنقطة المهمة دى يا جميل


----------



## asmicheal (13 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> اوك يا جميل كدا وضحت اكتر النقطة
> اقولك رايي ببساطة فى مثل شعبى ههههههه
> (( ضرب الحبيب زى اكل .......)) اكيد عارفة الباقى ههههههه
> مع توضيح كلمة ضرب هنا فى حالتى انا متعنيش الضرب
> ...


 


:download:

اللة على الجمال ميسو 

كانى اقرا قصيدة شعرية 

رائعة الابداع اصيلة الصدق 

انا كمان فى الزعل العميق مش بقدر اتكلم نهائى 

بيتحبس الكلام جوايا رغم انى رغاية جدا 
فقط انهار دموع 




ربنا يحافظ عليكم ميسو 
ويثبت محبتكم حبيبتى فى الملك المسيح 

ويديم  ويثبت ليكى حبيبتى كل سعادة وفرح وسلام الدنيا كلها 

فى اسمة القدوس


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 يونيو 2010)

*بتمشى في القسم لحد مالقيت واخيرا موضوع مش منقول
ومن نوعية المواضيع اللي بتخلي الواحد يفضفض
يعني بصراحة تستاهلي تقييم وكان بيبسي وحتتين جاتوه كمان
ههههههههههههههههه

بالنسبة للسيجارة
تقريبا في عداء بيني وبينها
معرفش السبب
عمري ماضعفت قدامها مش لقوة مني
انما حقيقي الموضوع دة انا بستغربو
حتى والدي الله يرحمة لما كان يشوفني في البيت كان يقوم يشرب السيجارة بعيد عني لانه عارف اني مش بطيق ريحتها 
واول ماهو ياخد اول نفس من اي مكان في الشقة اقول في حد ولع سيجارة
فاكر اول واخر نفس أخدتو كنت في 2 او 3 ابتدائي كنت حابب اجرب بس ساعتها خالي مسكني في الشارع وعالج الموضوع بدون زعيق او مد ايد
وتقريبا مش بقول لا ليها دلوقت لان خالص اصحابي بأة عندهم سيستم ان كيرلس في عداوة بينه وبين السيجارة

لي عودة في موضوع الانتقام
انا شخصية شيالة اوي ومنتقم ومش متسامح
عيب من عيوبي
شوية واجي اتكلم باستفاضة

ياريت رجاء محبة نشوف مواضيع مش منقوله لان تقريبا لولا موضوعات ا/ اسميشيل او ا/ بسم الصليب
وموضوعاتي الغلبانة كان هيبقى القسم كله منقول من مواقع تانية ..*​


----------



## asmicheal (13 يونيو 2010)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *بتمشى في القسم لحد مالقيت واخيرا موضوع مش منقول*
> 
> *ومن نوعية المواضيع اللي بتخلي الواحد يفضفض*
> *يعني بصراحة تستاهلي تقييم وكان بيبسي وحتتين جاتوه كمان*
> ...


 


:download:

يا ابنى انت لسة ازرق ورور جديد 

خاف على نفسك 


بلاش الاراء الحرة المستقلة دى 

*ياريت رجاء محبة نشوف مواضيع مش منقوله لان تقريبا لولا موضوعات ا/ اسميشيل او ا/ بسم الصليب*
*وموضوعاتي الغلبانة*


* كان هيبقى القسم كله منقول من مواقع تانية ..*​ 

لحسن هتزرق بشريط 

لقد اعذر من بنجر 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كح  كح   كح 

مين دخل علينا الموضوع 


كح  كح  كح 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> يا ابنى انت لسة ازرق ورور جديد
> 
> ...



*لولا حبي في المكان هنا وأعضاؤه ماكنتش كتبت كده
بدايق جدا لما بشوف حاجة منقولة
مش بدايق من صاحبها
مطلقا
حتى مش ببص للي بينقل وحتى لو كدة انا ماليش حق ادايق منه
كل حر فيما ينقل

من حبي للأعضاء والمنتدى 
حابب بس اشوف وجهات نظرهم ورأيهم ومايشغلهم
الكل هنا مميز باسلوب خاص في ردوده منهم المضحك والرقيق وصاحب الذوق الرفيع
ياريت لو نشوفها في موضوعات مش منقولة 
مكتوبة بقلمنا وبتعبر عن وجهات نظرنا 
حتى لو هناخد نفس فكرة الموضوع المنقول ولكن نعبر عنها بما داخلنا


وحاضر ا/ اسميشيل هخاف على عضويتي

غيرت الموضوع انا خالص
*​


----------



## asmicheal (13 يونيو 2010)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *لولا حبي في المكان هنا وأعضاؤه ماكنتش كتبت كده*
> 
> *بدايق جدا لما بشوف حاجة منقولة*
> *مش بدايق من صاحبها*
> ...


 


:download:


تمام التمام يا كيرو 

دة رايى برضة فى المنقول 


لا انظر من نقل بل لماذا ينقل 



وحضرتك بتخم 

لينا عندك رايك بالانتقام 

ولا هتعمل فيها امير الظلام  سورى الانتقام انور وجدى 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## النهيسى (13 يونيو 2010)

التدخين ليس موضوعه أول سيجاره ومتى و....


لكن


السبب بيكون أن الشاب 

1- أما عاوز يقلد الكبار

2-صديق سيئ يعطيه سيجاره ويقوله جرب مره واحده

وفى النهايه الندم

شكراااااا  موضوع رائع جداااا


----------



## sony_33 (13 يونيو 2010)

*المشكلة هى مشكلة سن مراهقة
اى حاجة وحشة او حلوة بتتعلمها فى سن المراهقة بتفضل معاك
الى الابد
اول سيجارة كانت فى سن المراهقة وكانت تقليد تقريبا او احساس انى كبرت
ولغاية دلوقتى  معرفتش اقول لا
ام عن الموضوع التانى بتاع  الانتقام وكدة
طبعا اقدر اقول لا وخصوصا لما تكون من الاحباء امال احباء ازاى
شكرا ليكى*​


----------



## asmicheal (13 يونيو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> التدخين ليس موضوعه أول سيجاره ومتى و....
> 
> 
> لكن
> ...


 



:download:

ربنا يخليك ا النهيسى 

الروعة كلها مرور حضرتك هنا


----------



## asmicheal (13 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *المشكلة هى مشكلة سن مراهقة*
> 
> *اى حاجة وحشة او حلوة بتتعلمها فى سن المراهقة بتفضل معاك*
> *الى الابد*
> ...


 


:download:

وجهة نظر رائعة 

دائما مميز سونى 

شكرا لمرورك الغالى


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يونيو 2010)

_*علىف كرة  هى بتتاخد  على انها حاجة  جميلة  لما البنت تشوفنى ماسك علبه السجاير*_
_*والموبيل والنظارة بتتجنن*_
_*عليه*_
_*ودا  طبعا موجود*_
_*بس  هو بيندم  وهى فعلا حاجة غلط اوى *_
_*السجارة  حاجة بجد  لو دله على شى تدل انك ضعيف قدم  شى  تافه اوى*_
_*شكرا اسمشيل واسمحيلى اتابع*_​


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*علىف كرة هى بتتاخد على انها حاجة جميلة لما البنت تشوفنى ماسك علبه السجاير*_
> 
> _*والموبيل والنظارة بتتجنن*_
> _*عليه*_
> ...


 


:download:

تنورنى وتشرفنى 

تتابع وتقول رايك الحلو اللى بيعجبنى 

شكرا جون


----------



## Mason (14 يونيو 2010)

> ربنا يحافظ عليكم ميسو
> ويثبت محبتكم حبيبتى فى الملك المسيح
> 
> ويديم ويثبت ليكى حبيبتى كل سعادة وفرح وسلام الدنيا كلها
> ...


 
دعوة حلووووووووة بجد
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك 
ومحبتك الكبيرة لينا 

​


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

تقدر تقول لا 

*لصديق السوء* 

امتى وازاى بتقول لا لصديق السوء


----------



## tasoni queena (14 يونيو 2010)

بالنسبة للتدخين بسم الله ماشاء الله بابا وعمامى وخيلانى والاهل والقرايب والحبايب

كلهم بيدخنوا ما عادا اخويا الواد اتعظ ههههههههههههههههه

بس بعد الموضوع الحلو دة يا اسميشال هبتدى افكر فى الموضوع هههههههههههه

الانتقام

بصى الانتقام ده مش على اى حاجة يعنى مش اتخاصمت مع صثحبتى انتقم لاء

بس لما تحصل حاجة جامدةجدا ( الحمد لله مفيش حاجة حصلتلى اقدر اقول جامدة )

ساعتها ممكن افكر فى الانتقام مفيش مشاكل
​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 يونيو 2010)

صديق السوء


يتقله لاء من البداية على الصداقة نفسها

مش لسة هستنى مواقف

اول ما اكتشف انه صديق سوء
​


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> صديق السوء​
> 
> 
> يتقله لاء من البداية على الصداقة نفسها​
> ...


 



tasoni queena قال:


> بالنسبة للتدخين بسم الله ماشاء الله بابا وعمامى وخيلانى والاهل والقرايب والحبايب​
> 
> كلهم بيدخنوا ما عادا اخويا الواد اتعظ ههههههههههههههههه​
> بس بعد الموضوع الحلو دة يا اسميشال هبتدى افكر فى الموضوع هههههههههههه​
> ...


 




:download:


لية بس الشقاوة دى 
قال يعنى تعرفى تنتقمى 
اصلا انتى ملاك 

مش تعرفى تبقى شريرة مهما اجتهدتى 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لو بس تغيرى اسمك 20 سنة وتاسونى وكوينا 

كتير يا بنتى كدة 

عموما 

انتى بجد من الاخر 




























*عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسولة *


----------



## Mason (14 يونيو 2010)

> تقدر تقول لا
> 
> *لصديق السوء*
> 
> امتى وازاى بتقول لا لصديق السوء


 
أييييوة أقدر بس مش بلسانى ههههههههه
من جواى بس بقلبى يعنى 
بمعنى :
 انا من صفاتى مش بحب احرج حد ابداااااااا
مهما كان سبب المشكلة او الخلاف 
فلما عرفت وتأكد ان الصديق (ة) انسان مش كويس
وطبعة وحش مباشرة بيسقط تماما من نظرى 
ومش بفكر انى اتعامل معاه تانى أبداااااااااا 
غير لما يبدأ هو معى بالكلام  وفى الوقت دا
 بكون حظرة بقدر الامكان فى كلامى وياة 
واحيانا كتير بسمع من هنا وطلع من هنا هههههههههههههههه 
لآنه خلاص زى مقولتلك سقط من نظرى 
وكل سنة وانت طيبة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> أييييوة أقدر بس مش بلسانى ههههههههه
> من جواى بس بقلبى يعنى
> بمعنى :
> انا من صفاتى مش بحب احرج حد ابداااااااا
> ...


 

:download:

اكيد طبعا 
متى تاكدت من سوء صديقة
سقوط الصديقة يكون قلبيا اولا 
ثم بحزم فى المعاملة 
واطلاقا لا خروج معاها

مهما احرجتنى 


كل سنة وانا طيبة فى عيد ولا اية  ميسو ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Mason (14 يونيو 2010)

> كل سنة وانا طيبة فى عيد ولا اية ميسو ؟؟؟؟


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا مفيش مناسبة ولا حاجة 

بس ازاى مفهمتيهاش !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا مفيش مناسبة ولا حاجة
> ...


 

:download:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا بنتى الذكاء ومحدود والزهايمر بقى وشنينة 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كبرت فى دماغى بقى لازم اعرف عيد اية 


عيد الفلاح ؟؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

اةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

قصدك كل سنة وانا طيبة على الصداقات 

الطيبة 

صح 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا ما لسة فية ناس تستاهل الصداقة 

بسم الصليب وجيلان وسور  وميسو ونيتا 



بس اوعى يكون قصدك بقى اعياد المانيا 

عيد الرجل 

ههههههههههههههههههه

من امتى الرجالة بعيدوا عليها 

اجروووووووا راى موجة توجيها فظيعا 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (14 يونيو 2010)

*قولت هرجع اتكلم عن الانتقام ومجتش
واللي يشوف ردي يفتكر اني هربت
هههههههههههه

انما اعمالا بموضوعي ( عيوبنا ) اللي فضحني وحطني دلوقتي في مأزق اني لازم اتكلم عن عيب من عيوبي

انا شخصية كدة ( غلالة ) 
اكره اتعامل مع حد ويغدر بيا
صفة الغدر بكرهها كدة قد ما انت ياللي بتقرا بتكره انك تكون اعمى مثلا
ساعة لما حد بيغدر ببتدي كدة ادبر خطة لية زي المجرمين كدة
ههههههههه
مع ان في ادعاء اني طيب 
بس ساعة الغدر تقريبا كدة بتحول
وببأة لا اطاق ولا احتمل
بحاول اتعلم اباة متسامح شوية

ــــ

صديق السوء
انا اصدقائي يتعدوا على اصابع الايد الواحدة
محبش يكون ليا علاقات كتير كصداقات
اعرف ناس اكيد كتير في مجال الشغل وحتى في الكنيسة وفي العيلة
بس كمقربين يمكن حد واحد من العيلة كلها وصديقين من الكنيسة وصديق في مجال الشغل
والحمدلله كلهم شخصيات محترمة مفيهمش صديق سوء يعني زي محمود المليجي كدة 
هههههههههه


بجد أ / اسميشيل شكرا على المواضيع اللي بتخلينا نفضفض
وعشان كدة
مش داخلك موضوع تاني 
ههههههههههههههه
اخاف على سمعتي بأة من بعد موضوع ان الولاد هما اللي بأوا يردوا في مواضيع البنات
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يونيو 2010)

_*اكيد *_
_*هقوله لا*_
_*لما يدينى سيجارة هقوله لا*_
_*لما يقول امشى مع دى  هقوله لا*_
_*لما يقولى جرب البرشامه دا  هقوله لا *_
_*لما يجرنى للخطية هقوله لا*_​


----------



## Mason (15 يونيو 2010)

> :download:
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اوك ايمى *
*بما انها كبرت فى دماغك خمنى بقى  يا جميل !!!!*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## asmicheal (15 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *اوك ايمى *
> *بما انها كبرت فى دماغك خمنى بقى يا جميل !!!!*
> 
> ...


 


:download:

عيد اية يا ميسو 

باقى 

عيد النور والمية والتعليم والثانوية العامة والجامعات الخاصة 


عملولها اعياد 

تفليس الاهالى 



ممكن 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (15 يونيو 2010)

تقدر تقول 




*لا *

*للمخدرات* 




ازاى وامتى وفى اى سن عرفت تقول لا 

ولا ماعرفتش لسة لا


----------



## johna&jesus (16 يونيو 2010)

_*مهى كانت قدمنا من تانيه دبلوم بس نشكر ربنا قولنا لا وبصوت عالى جداااااا*_
_*وهى منتشر حاليا  وفى  كل  فرح تروحيه  تلاقيها اكتر من المعزيم*_
_*حلوة الفكرة*_​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (16 يونيو 2010)

*قولت هرجع اتكلم عن الانتقام ومجتش
واللي يشوف ردي يفتكر اني هربت
هههههههههههه

انما اعمالا بموضوعي ( عيوبنا ) اللي فضحني وحطني دلوقتي في مأزق اني لازم  اتكلم عن عيب من عيوبي

انا شخصية كدة ( غلالة ) 
اكره اتعامل مع حد ويغدر بيا
صفة الغدر بكرهها كدة قد ما انت ياللي بتقرا بتكره انك تكون اعمى مثلا
ساعة لما حد بيغدر ببتدي كدة ادبر خطة لية زي المجرمين كدة
ههههههههه
مع ان في ادعاء اني طيب 
بس ساعة الغدر تقريبا كدة بتحول
وببأة لا اطاق ولا احتمل
بحاول اتعلم اباة متسامح شوية

ــــ

صديق السوء
انا اصدقائي يتعدوا على اصابع الايد الواحدة
محبش يكون ليا علاقات كتير كصداقات
اعرف ناس اكيد كتير في مجال الشغل وحتى في الكنيسة وفي العيلة
بس كمقربين يمكن حد واحد من العيلة كلها وصديقين من الكنيسة وصديق في مجال  الشغل
والحمدلله كلهم شخصيات محترمة مفيهمش صديق سوء يعني زي محمود المليجي كدة 
هههههههههه
ـ

وبما ان مفيش سجاير
يبأة اكيد مفيش مخدرات

بجد أ / اسميشيل شكرا على المواضيع اللي بتخلينا نفضفض
وعشان كدة
مش داخلك موضوع تاني 
ههههههههههههههه
اخاف على سمعتي بأة من بعد موضوع ان الولاد هما اللي بأوا يردوا في مواضيع  البنات*


----------



## Mason (16 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> عيد اية يا ميسو
> 
> ...


 

لالالالالالالالا 
لا دا ولا دا ولا دا ولا دا ولا دا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه

اقولك ايمى انا لما قولتلك كل سنة وانتى طيبة 
معناها (( أنسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسى )
كنت اقصد بيها الصديق (ة) اللى طلع انسان مش كويس 
وخلاص سقط من نظرى 
يبقى انسسسسسسسسسى 
حتى لو عمل اية كدا مستحيل ارجع مثل الاول معة 
بس هو دا قصدى مكنش عيد ولا حاجة 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (17 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> لالالالالالالالا
> لا دا ولا دا ولا دا ولا دا ولا دا
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 


:download:


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كتر الحوارات اصابتنى بالغباء 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مبقتش قادرة افهم بسرعة 


نداء عاجل 

كتر الحوارات سم قاتل 

لا تشرب حوارات كتير 

بها سم قاتل 

اكرر 

الحوارات الكتير سم قاتل 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اسفة ميسو على غبائى عن فهم قصدك اللطيف يا لذيذة


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 يونيو 2010)

مش كل حاجة نقول عليها لا نعم للاعمال الصالحة ولا للاعمال الخبيثة


----------



## Mason (17 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> تقدر تقول
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا 
والف لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
أقدر طبعااااااااااااااااااا
وفى اى وقت وسن

:download:

ومتابعة يا قمر


----------



## Mason (17 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 

هههههههههههههههههه
فعلا عندك حق 

ههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه

حاولى تخففى الجرعة شوووووية ايمى 

هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (17 يونيو 2010)

يا شباب 

خايفة الموضوع يتحول للنظرى 

قول بموقف كدة رفضت الظاهرة اللى بنتكلم عليها ازاى 

يعنى 

لا للمخدرات مثلا 

قول موقف بجد حصل معاك فى فرح مثلا 
وقلت لا ازاى 


فاهمنى 

ممكن مواقف مع اصحابكم مش شرط معاكم


----------



## MATTEW (17 يونيو 2010)

* انا شايف ان التدخين بيحصل للظروف النفسيه

زي انا كنت مره هشرب سجاير لولا ان ربنا اتدخل في الأخر 

كتير منا بيقول اطلع حزني او اللي في في السيجاره 

لكن السيجاره حقيقتا ما هي الا قاتل بطيء *


----------

